# .NET and More > ASP.NET And ASP.NET Core > VS 2019 Easy Way To Create A Website In Visual Studio?

## DreamWarrior77

Hello I would like to start to attempt to create a basic website with visual studio but I am confused by the amount of options we have to choose from and I know nothing about why to choose what so I need your help to figure out what would be best.

I want to create a website that has a front Home page or Index page that I will put my html content on and then have it so admin can login and see a menu with options that I will create.
I will need to create forms that can capture user data and store them to a database.

Also I require that my website interacts with my VB .Net program, checking for any new user data updates and then downloading these updates.
I was just going to hire a PHP programmer to create a wordpress plugin since it would be easier but I figure I should at least ask to see if I can try to get something working in the meanwhile.
This way if I start to get the hang of things it might be better off for me when I need to update any website functionality.

So what would be the easiest path for me to choose with this? It all looks very intimidating so regardless I may just go and hire a PHP programmer but at least I can try to see if there is any option that might workout in the long run.

I basically need to create Lead Capture type of pages, Content Pages, and Web Forms that save data to the database, also my vb .net program needs to check for updates and download the data from the database.

I have Linux hosting for now but was also having questions about all of that..
Can I code my website in VB Net Core? Or am I limited to only C#
I am on VS 2019 and could not find it by default but I figure I might need to download some update to make it work?
If so please let me know which update I require for this.

Thank you so much for your time, it means alot if I can get this done myself and not hire a PHP programmer and it is not just that.
Wordpress is HUGE and can cause so many issues.. having a nice small website that just does exactly what I need it to might just be better for me.
WP can drive you insane at times..

----------


## jg.sa

G'Day DW77




> I would like to start to attempt to create a basic website with visual studio


There is a 'crazy' canadian on here that has done this so well it is amazing  :Smilie: 

I will find his links and post below, being Easter it is supposed to be family time !!!





> I was just going to hire a PHP programmer to create a wordpress plugin


Dont do it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was part of the team that ran the most popular web site in southern hemi a .gov.au and more than 15 years ago it processed $180,000,000.00 per day and .php was not allow to be deployed.

During this period I also ran a boutique ISP only offering SMTP and HTTP and we had heaps of CMS Drupal , Joomla , WP etc. approx. 200 domains & 95% of them got hacked.

For the past 10-15 years have just had plain HTML5/CSS/Javascript 1 page landing , mobile, responsive etc. NO DATABASE , order and don't pay until collect or COD then if a customer starts to 'grow' and wants a eCart can always add a link to a shopify or what they want for selling and pay on checkout.

We are not interested in SEO because we live in ting town rural Barossa Valley SA and locals are the only 1 who will be buying via the email ordering, we know when the wineries get hacked here as we have seeded their newsletters and customer databases with Dedicated Email Addresses ( DEAs ) obviously unique for each 'prospect' we repot the hack to acma.gov.au but nothing happens even when they have broken the law and customers privacy.

You need to get you domain reg. and have an 'Under Construction' ASAP.

We are currently in the process of creating a 'local' search engine with go.ogle.net.au 

We are also working on a closed local community site eg 5ooo.au as we have seen a lot of non urban ppl in oz very unhappy with AirBnB, eBay, Fakebook, Google especially the Ad. that show product and services that are in the US and completely irrelevant to oz locals. This is using telegraph to allow a postit note on a street or send a message to a house / property not a person, sell your own house, manage fires or pandemics a whole lot of community stuff.

Due to covid lots of thing have really changed in the virtual world and we don't see it changing back to the super large sites, especially when fakebook disconnected ppl in Oz to punish our stupid politicians who think they are so important they can tell billionares what to do

Sorry for the rant, just my 2c worth

----------


## OptionBase1

DreamWarrior77, I have read most if not all of your threads on this site over the past couple years.  I've tried to help you in several of them.

I'll get straight to the point.  You can't do this yourself.  I know there is this "everyone can code" push in society today, but that phrase is nonsense.  Everyone can "Hello, world!".  Beyond that, the "can" pool shrinks, exponentially, as the goal of the code gets more complex.  I know you've commented in your other threads in the past about some health challenges you have, and those challenges are also a big reason why I don't think you can do this yourself.

And, not to pile on, but I just want to point out an obvious red flag in your post.  You talk about wanting all of this to be done using Visual Studio, C#, VB, Core, etc., and then you mention hiring a "php" programmer to do it for you.  That is like talking about how you are wanting to build an elaborate steel framed building, but not sure if you are going to do it yourself, or if you should hire a bricklayer.  A "php" programmer writes code in php.

Now, if you just use that term generically to refer to someone who will write "web code", ok, but if you are going to hire someone, then for your sake and for their sake you obviously need to be extremely clear up front what specific technologies you want used to build this project.

----------


## DreamWarrior77

jg.sa, thanks for responding well if you find that Canadian web project link let me know but why did they not allow PHP to be deployed? Also yeah I believe you about the hacks but 95% that is outrageous..
Are asp.net sites relatively safe? I mean safer in terms of hackers verses PHP/Wordpress?

OptionBase1, Thanks Yes I understand not everyone can code. I am someone who has a difficult time with it, but I find it fascinating to be able to create my own projects, my own designs/ideas even though I may not be very good at it. Should that stop anyone from trying? No, of course not.. well ok about the programming for this website project. It can be done either in PHP by another programmer which would be faster in this case or I can attempt to try to learn some basics I think out of practicality I will just go with hiring someone to do a wordpress plugin with the options I require since I am getting older, can't pay my bills at the moment and need money to start coming in.

I would like to try to get some info about how to start creating websites with Visual Studio though anyway because if I can start learning now then maybe in some time, probably years, I can possibly create what I need to and be able to also keep expanding on it rather than always needing to hire someone to do major work that I have no idea how to do. At least with VS I might at least have some clue on what I might need to do or how to implement things at least to some degree even if small, it is still more than PHP.




> for your sake and for their sake you obviously need to be extremely clear up front what specific technologies you want used to build this project.


Right but as stated I am asking what would be best for me to choose?
I mean there are so many options I just do not know what to choose or why.

ASP.Net Core Web App
Blazer?
ASP.Net Core Empty
ASP.Net Core Web App MVC

I tried to load some of these as a new project but it seemed so confusing as there was alot of data loaded by default that I had no clue about.
It would probably be best for me to choose something easy and just a blank default to start with.

I kinda regret posting about this as it seems over my head to be honest.
I guess I was just hoping to see how to do it the easiest way possible and try to see if I can learn anything in my spare time.

I think I will just hire the PHP programmer since I am short on time, my boat is passing me buy and I need to start something that can bring in some money.
Time is a major factor right now.

Thanks for responding though..

----------


## OptionBase1

Your requirements are so general and scattered that it is impossible to give you an answer like "You should use x for this".

We also have no idea what technologies your existing hosting provider offers for your Linux based host.

I'm going to ask a challenging question.  You've been posting questions here for 4 years now.  Some of your earliest threads deal with linux hosting, databases, etc.  So, presumably, this project of your has been a work in progress (on and off) for at least those 4 years.

After 4 years of "DIY" with forum help, what percent of this project do you view as completed?  How much complete, working code do you have right now in regards to this project?

Good luck with all of this.

----------


## DreamWarrior77

To perfectly honest with you much of that time has been spent going over ideas on how everything functions and will come together.

I keep reinventing, adding to, and editing the plans until they come together in a way that I don't want or need to change them at least not for a while if ever hopefully.
It has been a real challenge. I had a choice of either trying to save a ridiculous amount of money to hire php programmers or attempt to do it in a different way.
For now I choose to do it differently. No PHP from me but I do still require some for it to work with the website and my vb .net program.

Users will either register an email address as a subscriber or an account as a member. This requires php and will be used as a wordpress plugin that handles all of that.
Storing it either in the database or as .csv text files in a directory. Either way the vb .net program is required to check for new data and download this data to the main datagridview and save the updated subscriber and/or members list.

Some of the PHP programmers wanted to charge me at least 6k for the whole project but it was rather large and I mean large with many many features and a ton of programming logic.
This way though I am saving money but yeah time has been a factor since I am not a fluent programmer.
I am pushing on in the spirit of I can't give up.. If I give up I die because I am disabled and can not work a regular 9 to 5.

I have been studying home based business since Christmas 2007 about so I know all about work at home, home based business, marketing with direct mail, etc, etc..

There is alot more to the project but the first things are getting the users to submit form data Subscriber or Account data and then import this data into the vb .net program.
This is a direct mail affiliate program where they buy digital products, have an Inviter/Affiliate assuming they did not join directly from another member, can promote the products/program to earn money.
They can promote it by direct mail letters or any other method but I will be providing letters/flyers with their ID# on them and new joining users will enter either come from a personal URL that has their ID# in it or enter the Affiliate ID# manually to join so the member gets credited for the sale.

Basically the vb .net program manages all Members/Sales/Subscribers/
I can mark a member as Paid Or Not Paid very easily with the desktop app. 
I honestly prefer using a desktop program as opposed to the wordpress backend.

Plus, websites always have issues I figure if I can set it up just right I can minimize any hacker or security problems.
Just by having all the data downloaded daily or like whenever new data has been submitted I can just not need to worry if my website gets messed up somehow
since I would have most of the data secured on my local PC.

For the local PC data I am going with text files instead of using a database.
I have decided that databases can be somewhat scary to me and I know Linux operating systems use text files much of the time for things.
I think it just makes more sense that simple gets the job done in this case for me.

I prefer text files. I need to get things working so it's text files and .csv for me in this project.

It is still a very much work in progress..

----------


## OptionBase1

I'm not suggesting that you never try to code anything ever again in your life.  I'm saying that this project of yours is much too big and complex for you to continue attempting to create it all on your own, (sprinkling in forum assistance here and there).

You say you keep "reinventing, adding to, and editing the plans".  That's all well and good, but you shouldn't be hiring anyone until that's complete.  Because, if you hire someone today to build "DreamWarrior77 Master Plan 1.0", and this person starts working on it, and next month you release "DreamWarrior77 Master Plan 2.0", then that person might have to trash a good amount of what they've built, which basically means you've just paid them to build a nice sandcastle and then have them smash it.

Frankly, if 6K is too high of an amount for you to pay someone to work for you to build this, then I don't know what to tell you.

Good luck.

Edit to add:  I hope you get useful feedback from others as well.  I'm just a random guy, and I could be misreading your situation and giving you bad advice.

----------


## Arnoutdv

Your plan is about a kind of back end, but you havent explained what the main goal of the project is.

If you think 6K is a lot of money, thats for a very very small project which in total can cover only a week of work.

----------


## DreamWarrior77

Yes I agree it is large and complex but I am driven to try to tackle this incrementally, one step at a time and just keep adding to my code base until it gets there piece by piece.
Correct which is why I am not hiring anyone yet until I write it all out but there are always gotchas that can come into play which has been a thing that has happened to me along the way.
If you do it like this and then this problem comes into play you know how it is at times.. so, I will wait until I think I have it correct first before moving forward with the plugin.

For now though I am working with email which is one of the major issues. As you know email is Vital for any business so I need to get all my email concerns panned out.

Right Now I am working on a Email Scanner that will Check For Various things:

Proper Email Formatting
Domain Name/RX Record
Check If Email Username Exists
Disposable Email Addresses
Blocked Email Addresses
Blocked Domains

and anything else I may have not realized to add to check for..

The Email Scanner Tool is to Validate and Clean My Email Lists Before Sending via SMTP




> I hope you get useful feedback from others as well. I'm just a random guy, and I could be misreading your situation and giving you bad advice.


No it's very much appreciated my friend Thank you so much for your time and input it really helps. Thanks  :Smilie: 




> Your plan is about a kind of back end, but you havent explained what the main goal of the project is.


Yeah it is definitely some back end offbeat approach but that is why I like it. Not typical but if I can show what it can do and why it could proof useful I think people would like it.
Even though it may not be released to the public but it might be cool doing it in some of the ways I am doing things.

For example, having the data downloaded/saved to my local PC. I always had issues with websites and inevitably at some point got annoyed by it.
This way I got the data backed up and can just restore it easy.

The main goal? Well the main goal here is to make money.. get customers, leads and sales.

I hear you 6k may not seem like much but when you don't have it available it is alot..
I am disabled without any job or money coming in and can not even afford my rent so it is very difficult at this time for me.
Which is why I need to keep pushing forward.

If I can get the email part working good enough to scan my list and then create the sending form I may be able to make some money to get started with.
So this is the current goal.

----------

